# Oil Leak from rear main seal



## trukkin (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 79 Stanza sedan with a L16 motor, manual. I have a problem with an oil leak from the rear main seal. I have replaced the seal 3 times but each time the leak comes back. Is there a simple fix for this problem or some reason why it keeps leaking?


----------

